# fox net on c band



## lloyde6 (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone know what happened to Fox Net on c band F1-19 ?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They turned it off.


----------



## lloyde6 (Mar 20, 2004)

I was afraid of that . Thanks for the reply.


----------

